# what are you having for dinner?



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I was just wondering.

mmmmmmmmmmm food


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm on vacation til Thursday, so beer and peanuts all day and some perch I caught tonight.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Beer battered brats!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A couple of banana's and cheese snacks - I'm still full from lunch many hours ago (cheese burger, soup, baguette with tuna, half a liter of milk...)


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Scneiders Beefs pies... Mmm thats all I eat...


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Scneiders Beefs pies... Mmm thats all I eat...


 Hi garybusey.

What are Schneiders Beefs pies? It sounds good.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Tonite for dinner I'm having food!!!!!

I wanna hear what the toffee pimp has to say about this one lol
"Tonite im having snickers" lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am gonna have Subway most likely....like every night!


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Tonite for dinner I'm having food!!!!!
> 
> I wanna hear what the toffee pimp has to say about this one lol
> "Tonite im having snickers" lol


 You know the Toffe Pimp. It will be "A' La Lady" for that man.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Actually tonight I'm having pizza and wings


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

I thought Xenon looked like that Jered dude from subway? Anyone else see the recognition? I am having Black Angus Steak marinaded in Montreal Steak Seasonsing with sauteed garlis mushrooms and onions, along with a loaded baked potato fresh snap grren beens and garlic toast, with strawberry shortcake for dessert, i was hungry tongiht that and we had friends over.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I made crispy fried chicken breasts and a tiger shrimp/mushroom/zucchini stir fry with lemon dill seasoning..
I'm stuffed..


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

mmmm....chicken tits


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mcdonalds,,,,got to eat healthy once in awhile...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Apple Jacks tonight for me


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I am gonna have Subway most likely....like every night!


 I'm having Subway too


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> i was hungry tongiht that and we had friends over.


 WHAT BRIAN?!?!?!?! you have friends







j/k man LOL


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

gammon steaks with par boiled then shallow fried potato slices with mushroom, onion,garlic,parsley and cheese over the top.
dixon


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

rib eye steak on the grill with some sweet corn and garlic bread.

yum


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i gonna have a nice piece of tofu and some soy milk


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

I had what winkyee had. He cooked tonight. Yummy. He's the best cook


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mmmmmmmmm nice guys, that made my mouth water reading that, and much of it I cant even eat.

now what are you going to eat next?


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Hot sausage on the grill for me today. i decided to grill, because it finally wasn't raining for a day.

SOY MILK ROCKS!
I like the Silk brand vanilla flavored.


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

tonight i tried something new when bbq'ing my chicken breast.. i sliced it diagonally on one side and the opposite direction on the other side.. then put johnny's seasoning salt and homemade pepper shake on both side and rubbed it in.. then smothered it in bbq sauce and threw it on the grill... cooked hella fast because of the diagonal cuts and tasted delicious.. best chicken i've had in awhile









and i had a salad with honey dijon, red seedless grapes, a couple pieces of cheddar cheese, homemade pickle, and a jalapeno... always gotta have the JALAPENO'S with dinner!!!









o, and a glass of water..


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

dairy queen's ultimate burger and a small blizzard strawberry shortcake


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I had a turkey melt and macaroni salad.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I am gonna have Subway most likely....like every night!


Togos is way better or even Quizno's...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I am gonna have Subway most likely....like every night!
> ...


I have free Quizno sub coupons thru e-mail. Whoever wants, PM me with your addy









About to go to Dennys to buy something to eat. Havent eatten since lunch.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Haven't had quiznos but togos is pretty good I think it is better than subway


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

chicken breast and white rice and a bag of chitos :smile:


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

Hamburgers..mmmmm


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Mbuna Your Self said:


> Hamburgers..mmmmm


 Welcome to PFury, and enjoy your hamburger


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

dunno what we are having tonight prolly soup, soup is good


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

HMMM RIBS and KOOLAID


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

tonight i had chicken/mushroom and garlic pizza it was very nice
dixon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I had grated cheese mixed with a small amount of onion and mayonaise on bread


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I had a Caesar salad...mmMMmm


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

beer and cigarettes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

rong666 said:


> beer and cigarettes.

















we have to get together sometime


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

pizza tonight nothing special


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Filet migon...roasted potatoes...chocolate mouse...and a bit of red wine. Hubs ought to be a shef


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

TACOS ..WITH A NICE COLD CORONA


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Today for dinner I had fried Calamari from CheesCake Factory, and of course a strawberry cheese cake


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Today for dinner I had fried Calamari from CheesCake Factory, and of course a strawberry cheese cake


 Damn, that must have costed you an arm and a leg...that place is expensive.


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

cooked for my roommates tonight... bbq'd johnsonville cheddar brautwurst and chicken breasts, stir fry, and corn on the cob... anniversary present for them...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

cheescake factory they should get one here and we have crispy creme donuts here now


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm loving this thread









Today I'm hungry


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Today, Im feeling Chinese. Scrambled egg w/ beef and oyster sauce over fried rice!!! That or a protein burger, animal style at In&OUT!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

...mmmmmmmm.... pizza........







and beer........


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Im either going to Chili's or maybe TGI fridays...we'll see. I think this thread should be pinned and each day people can post what they will be having, what do you think>


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

BEER and subway good combo.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

today i had savoury rice (basmati rice/tomato/basil/onion/mushroom) and pork steak .......lovely
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i got hungry reading this tread so i made myself some hashbrowns and scrambled eggs for dinner

cant help it im used to it im a party guy


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK, forget the previous thread.. went to the gym after work instead and now eatting a rotisseri chicken while spamming!!


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I picked up some Burgers from the LBS (local butcher shop) when I stopped today to pick up beefheart.
Mixed in some worchestershire sauce, garlic powder, and montreal steak seasoning into the burgers before I grilled them(in the rain).

I wish it would quit raining.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> I picked up some Burgers from the LBS (local butcher shop) when I stopped today to pick up beefheart.
> Mixed in some worchestershire sauce, garlic powder, and montreal steak seasoning into the burgers before I grilled them(in the rain).
> 
> I wish it would quit raining.


 Wow.. you and your Ps have something in common to eat for dinner


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

I had a spicy chicken sandwich...fries....coke(with a bit of rum)...and a frosty


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pasta pomodoro....







..licking the chops


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm going to have pizza and chips


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> now eatting a rotisseri chicken while spamming!!


 Damn, you're SO good....


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

aa buffalo chicken cheesesteak sounds good right about now


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Only a snack tonight.. Cant be at the clubs with a full stomach with gutts all sticking out


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Only a snack tonight.. Cant be at the clubs with a full stomach with gutts all sticking out
























thtas true









tonite im having a protien shake and goin to the gym for a couple of hours

dam all the fine women are there







there is 2 strip jionts across the strret and all the strippers work out at my gym


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

3 double cheeseburgers and a mr pibb


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Only a snack tonight.. Cant be at the clubs with a full stomach with gutts all sticking out
> ...


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

LOL

Tonight I am having KFC

P.S. dont throw KFC chicken in your tank, it will leave a big oil slick on the surface that won't come off and you will then get those little worms in your tank. Trust me


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Tonight I had hamburger helper (the cheesy one) and zuchini.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Today I had a fried egg and fake bacon sandwich


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

PIZZA AND I DONT KNOE YET LOL
LaZy


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dang.. almost forgot about this thread..

2 Days ago, I had Calamari and Mushroom Burger @ SteelHead

Yesterday ate a Carnita Quesedillia (sp) at 24th amd Mission TFP


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

_Kartoffel Salat_ (potato salad: German dish) with sausages today...


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

grilled salmon, corn on the cob, green salad, and grapes... good stuff.. eating healthy can be tasty too


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

half a mango and a pack of ramen noodles consumed raw


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

mmm mango....








raw ramen noodles... cooked = good tho


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Alfredo and a side of corn.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Aristarchus said:


> mmm mango....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they lack flavor, but hell they provide sustenance for those days when a nerd just doesn't have the willpower to talk over and microwave some water for 5 minutes


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

boneless tariki chicken meal with pepsi and jd


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> boneless tariki chicken meal with pepsi and jd


 i wouldn't be able to survive w/o chicken...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

beans and toast


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pizza hut>Little Caesars>Papa John's>Domino's>Pizza Pros

i had little caesars tonight, so im satisfied


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

beef, its whats for dinner.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> fake bacon sandwich


 Fake bacon?! Does such a thing exsist?!









I had lasagna...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > fake bacon sandwich
> ...










No, I made it up









yes it really exsists, but it sucks so badly


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

potato wedges, bread and cheese and patae, and somin else i guess... to hot today to eat much else


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I just had macaroni cheese from a can and 2 waffles


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, i love this thread. but tonight i had a Cub Foods Frozen Pizza (supreme) with Hawaiin punch. Not too healthy tonight.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

crackers and a mr.pibb cola


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

how was the Mr Pibb cola?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I had Hawaiian Drive In







Meat combo!!


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Home made cheesesteaks for dinner, and a roast beefsandwich on an everything bagle for a 3am snack!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

11 pork ribs


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Planning to go to the newly erected "Hooters" in SF.. that or RainForest Cafe







Anytone ever been there?? They have a badass aquarium display. Only salt water.. too bad no Ps


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

not sure yet...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I forgot what I ate last night.. Damn, dont even know if I even ate at all..


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

A spam burger, and a big bowl of cooked cabbage. I just love the smell of cooked cabbage.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

King of Thai tonight!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lo mein... tho i picked out all the vegetables and meat bits in it







I just like the noodles!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

toad in the hole


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Sloppy Joes


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

1 of thoses 10cent ramen noodle soups and a dr. pepper mmmm nothing better


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Pizza and a milk


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I had a chippy dinner today


----------

